# Country of usual residence



## Ahamik (Jan 5, 2017)

Dear All,

I am an Indian national currently working in Dubai.

I have received an invitation and already applied for the visa.

I was just going through my documents and found that the address i have provided for usual country of residence is from India.

Please advise if is this correct, Since i am in dubaii at the moment? or do i need to give my present address i.e; dubai.

The correspondence that i am receiving via email is addresses the details of india.

Please advise.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ahamik said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am an Indian national currently working in Dubai.
> 
> ...


Usual country of residence would be Dubai, if you are now working there
File the Form 1022 and inform the CO of change in usual country of residence from India to Dubai 


Cheers


----------



## Ola.V (Sep 15, 2016)

In our application we put usual country of residence as that one which passport we hold.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ola.V said:


> In our application we put usual country of residence as that one which passport we hold.


The technical definition of usual residence refers to the address at which a person lives or intends to live for six months or more


Statements - Place of Usual Residence


Cheers


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

Ahamik said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am an Indian national currently working in Dubai.
> 
> ...



Fill Form-1023- Notification of Incorrect Answers.

State that your Usual Country of residence UAE


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

Ola.V said:


> In our application we put usual country of residence as that one which passport we hold.



Country of citizenship- Passport which we hold
Usual country of residence - any country where one currently working or residing


----------



## Ahamik (Jan 5, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Usual country of residence would be Dubai, if you are now working there
> File the Form 1022 and inform the CO of change in usual country of residence from India to Dubai
> 
> 
> Cheers


Hello,

Don't i need to just log into my immi account and update with "notification of in correct answer".

Will this address have any affect on my application.

The above reply from ola.V contradicts your reply. Please advise.



Client name XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
Date of birth XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
Date of visa application 11 April 2017
Application ID XXXXXXXXXXXX
Transaction reference number XXXXXXXXXXXXXX
File number XXXXXXXXXXXXXX
Visa Application Charge
Receipt Number
XXXXXXXXXXX *Edited - kaju/moderator*


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ahamik said:


> Hello,
> 
> Don't i need to just log into my immi account and update with "notification of in correct answer".
> 
> ...


I have no idea about the facility to update the answer through immi account 

Moreover, if you have moved to Dubai after you have filed your visa application, then technically it's not a wrong answer and is only a change of circumstances . If you were already in Dubai when filing the visa application, then it's a correction of wrong answer

I think it is immaterial to the CO where you are working as long as you keep him informed in case he needs to contact you 

Most of the members here agree to my version rather then what Ola has advised
Whose advise you will take is totally your decision 

Cheers


----------



## Ahamik (Jan 5, 2017)

thanks a lot kaju


----------



## Ahamik (Jan 5, 2017)

can you please advise me how do i delete this complte thread since i am the originator


----------



## Ahamik (Jan 5, 2017)

newbienz said:


> I have no idea about the facility to update the answer through immi account
> 
> Moreover, if you have moved to Dubai after you have filed your visa application, then technically it's not a wrong answer and is only a change of circumstances . If you were already in Dubai when filing the visa application, then it's a correction of wrong answer
> 
> ...


Actually, I m in dubai and the application was filed from here. So, DO i need to fill in the form for change in circumstances or incorrect information


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ahamik said:


> Actually, I m in dubai and the application was filed from here. So, DO i need to fill in the form for change in circumstances or incorrect information


In this case it is incorrect information 

But there is nothing to worry about.
It's just a technical error out of ignorance 
You have given the information voluntarily as soon as you became aware of it and not when questioned by the CO.
So don't worry about any repercussions 

Cheers


----------



## Ahamik (Jan 5, 2017)

newbienz said:


> In this case it is incorrect information
> 
> But there is nothing to worry about.
> It's just a technical error out of ignorance
> ...


Do i really need to update it, Or just leave it as it is, Since i was contacted by the case officer before a week requesting for my wife's PCC & From 80. He didn't mention anything about the address.

Will this address have any impact.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ahamik said:


> Do i really need to update it, Or just leave it as it is, Since i was contacted by the case officer before a week requesting for my wife's PCC & From 80. He didn't mention anything about the address.
> 
> Will this address have any impact.


It's your decision 
What more can I say

Cheers


----------



## Ola.V (Sep 15, 2016)

Make it simple. Try to avoid creation of complication in immigration officer's head. For now its clear for them. If they would have doubts about you, you would get request to fill in form 80 for youself also. If they contacted and didnt ask you nothing - then why you are suddenly spoiling your head?


----------

